# Presidentail nominees stance on conservation, environment, gun control and land



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

Roger that on Ted..........Paul would privatize everything..........which has it's merits, but would lock many out of use.........I would be all for it if the privatization meant less taxation.........but that will not happen. The problem with Gov't control.....is eventually someone decides that THEY are the Gov't, and therefore THEY represent us all............which is worse by far.
The only way to fix America is to fix Washington........take the money out, make it a part time job.......elect statesmen.......and give everyone a means to provide for them selves through free markets and tax free opportunity...........and far less taxes and Government jobs.


----------



## trickytross (Aug 25, 2010)

I agree. I like what Paul said about taking his salary to the average salary across America... 39k. Maybe, all politicians should do that, then when the average salary increases, so would theirs.....


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

anyone who stands behind any of these politicians chanting RAAA RAAA, is delusional and should have his head examined...


----------



## YoungWOLFDEN (Nov 2, 2010)

vermin supreme has my vote.
free ponys for every american!


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

He is the only candidate that seems to be concerned about returning to the Constitution.


----------



## trkytrack2 (Aug 25, 2009)

trickytross said:


> Hey guys,
> I was wondering if anyone out there knew the stances that the Republican nominees took on conservation, environemnt, gun control and land ownership. I have been researching Ron Paul lately and he is awesome on alot of ideas except he want s to have federal land privatized with the depletion of the Dept. of the Interior (from my understanding). I have written his campaign and will post when I hear more, but I was wondering if any of you had heard about the other candidates. We as outdoorsman need to be educated and get the best possible person in office. If you have any information I would greatly appreciate it!
> 
> Wish Uncle Ted was running....


If he (Ted) was running and was elected, everything would be fenced hunting.
Ron Paul would, most likely, kick the bucket before his first term ended.
There is no Republican, Democrat (never vote for one of those) or Independent worth casting a vote for as of right now.


----------



## Paul123 (Nov 23, 2011)

We are already paying the price for not standing up for our rights to hunt. For example: Hunting in the city limits, in woodlots that are teaming with deer, and are vacant of houses, and industry.We as hunters and citizens of our reflected states, have stood by , and let our city managers/ representives, pass city ordinances baning hunting with the bow and arrow. We sit back and watch deer by the hundreds each year get run over by cars. All the while the city / our city representives are building walking paths for bikers , and people to ride horses. All the while our pleas fall on deaf ears, when we ask if we could use thoses woods to hunt deer with our bows and arrows. I have been in the woods hunting deer . All be it it is in the city limits , but those woods are as wild as any in the deepest forrest of America. To my amazement, I see a police car,and here the officer calling my name. I go seewhat he wants, knowing what he's going to say. He said, "you can't hunt in the city. The city is four miles away. I say, look officer the city is four miles away. I get my stuff and leave.We should be worring about things like city ordinances that are banning use from bowhunting these vacant woodlots.We should be getting on our game and fish commission fornot standing up for our rights to do so.Their job is to manage game, and that means in the city limits.You guys stop defending those people who say, that arrow could deflect and hit some one's cat,or dog. get real,we are not hunting cats and dogs . No gun hunting allowed. Uncle Ted can't do it all. Get together and talk to hose ordinances passers and see if we can come to some kind of understanding about bowhunting in the city limits, or they're going to make law breakers of us all. Stand up for yourself.


----------



## trkytrack2 (Aug 25, 2009)

Paul123 said:


> We are already paying the price for not standing up for our rights to hunt. For example: Hunting in the city limits, in woodlots that are teaming with deer, and are vacant of houses, and industry.We as hunters and citizens of our reflected states, have stood by , and let our city managers/ representives, pass city ordinances baning hunting with the bow and arrow. We sit back and watch deer by the hundreds each year get run over by cars. All the while the city / our city representives are building walking paths for bikers , and people to ride horses. All the while our pleas fall on deaf ears, when we ask if we could use thoses woods to hunt deer with our bows and arrows. I have been in the woods hunting deer . All be it it is in the city limits , but those woods are as wild as any in the deepest forrest of America. To my amazement, I see a police car,and here the officer calling my name. I go seewhat he wants, knowing what he's going to say. He said, "you can't hunt in the city. The city is four miles away. I say, look officer the city is four miles away. I get my stuff and leave.We should be worring about things like city ordinances that are banning use from bowhunting these vacant woodlots.We should be getting on our game and fish commission fornot standing up for our rights to do so.Their job is to manage game, and that means in the city limits.You guys stop defending those people who say, that arrow could deflect and hit some one's cat,or dog. get real,we are not hunting cats and dogs . No gun hunting allowed. Uncle Ted can't do it all. Get together and talk to hose ordinances passers and see if we can come to some kind of understanding about bowhunting in the city limits, or they're going to make law breakers of us all. Stand up for yourself.


Organize all the support you can and support someone on your side to run for their office. You know there are somewhere around 300 million people in this country BUT 535 people make all the laws and rules that you have to abide by. You have a issue with what someone is doing......VOTE THEM OUT OF OFFICE!


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

Supposedly the big O really wants to ban the ownership of all firearms and is waiting for his second term if he gets re-elected. He knows his fate is sealed if he went for it in the first term. So I emplore you Americans please vote for his opponenet this November.


----------



## southokiesling (Aug 8, 2011)

eaglecaps said:


> Supposedly the big O really wants to ban the ownership of all firearms and is waiting for his second term if he gets re-elected. He knows his fate is sealed if he went for it in the first term. So I emplore you Americans please vote for his opponenet this November.


you have facts to back this up or is it just speculation.


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

A vote for Ron Paul is just a vote throwed away.Obama has no desire to take your guns away."The NRA uses as much propaganda as PETA". This election was the republicans for the taking...But they seem to have picked some of the biggest idiots available.The polls show that the more republicans learn about Newt and Rommney the less they like him.Obama and his gang hasn't showed up to take anyones guns yet.In fact he signed a bill that now allows guns in Federal parks.I am a registered republican so I am not taking up for Obama.I just hate people getting snowed by the rumor mill.


----------



## trickytross (Aug 25, 2010)

Paul123 said:


> We are already paying the price for not standing up for our rights to hunt. For example: Hunting in the city limits, in woodlots that are teaming with deer, and are vacant of houses, and industry.We as hunters and citizens of our reflected states, have stood by , and let our city managers/ representives, pass city ordinances baning hunting with the bow and arrow. We sit back and watch deer by the hundreds each year get run over by cars. All the while the city / our city representives are building walking paths for bikers , and people to ride horses. All the while our pleas fall on deaf ears, when we ask if we could use thoses woods to hunt deer with our bows and arrows. I have been in the woods hunting deer . All be it it is in the city limits , but those woods are as wild as any in the deepest forrest of America. To my amazement, I see a police car,and here the officer calling my name. I go seewhat he wants, knowing what he's going to say. He said, "you can't hunt in the city. The city is four miles away. I say, look officer the city is four miles away. I get my stuff and leave.We should be worring about things like city ordinances that are banning use from bowhunting these vacant woodlots.We should be getting on our game and fish commission fornot standing up for our rights to do so.Their job is to manage game, and that means in the city limits.You guys stop defending those people who say, that arrow could deflect and hit some one's cat,or dog. get real,we are not hunting cats and dogs . No gun hunting allowed. Uncle Ted can't do it all. Get together and talk to hose ordinances passers and see if we can come to some kind of understanding about bowhunting in the city limits, or they're going to make law breakers of us all. Stand up for yourself.


Check out backyardbowpro.com or get involved with QDMA or another conservation/hunting organization. Their advocacy and the strength in numbers will aid in getting laws and ordinances changed. Contact local media, if your lucky enough to have a media that is not anti-hunting, they can apply pressure which will in turn get the majority of crats to change their tune when they see how many votes they will not be getting.... just a thought


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

chuckatuk said:


> A vote for Ron Paul is just a vote throwed away.Obama has no desire to take your guns away."The NRA uses as much propaganda as PETA". This election was the republicans for the taking...But they seem to have picked some of the biggest idiots available.The polls show that the more republicans learn about Newt and Rommney the less they like him.Obama and his gang hasn't showed up to take anyones guns yet.In fact he signed a bill that now allows guns in Federal parks.I am a registered republican so I am not taking up for Obama.I just hate people getting snowed by the rumor mill.


fast and furious?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Paul123 said:


> We are already paying the price for not standing up for our rights to hunt. For example: Hunting in the city limits, in woodlots that are teaming with deer, and are vacant of houses, and industry.We as hunters and citizens of our reflected states, have stood by , and let our city managers/ representives, pass city ordinances baning hunting with the bow and arrow. We sit back and watch deer by the hundreds each year get run over by cars. All the while the city / our city representives are building walking paths for bikers , and people to ride horses. All the while our pleas fall on deaf ears, when we ask if we could use thoses woods to hunt deer with our bows and arrows. I have been in the woods hunting deer . All be it it is in the city limits , but those woods are as wild as any in the deepest forrest of America. To my amazement, I see a police car,and here the officer calling my name. I go seewhat he wants, knowing what he's going to say. He said, "you can't hunt in the city. The city is four miles away. I say, look officer the city is four miles away. I get my stuff and leave.We should be worring about things like city ordinances that are banning use from bowhunting these vacant woodlots.We should be getting on our game and fish commission fornot standing up for our rights to do so.Their job is to manage game, and that means in the city limits.You guys stop defending those people who say, that arrow could deflect and hit some one's cat,or dog. get real,we are not hunting cats and dogs . No gun hunting allowed. Uncle Ted can't do it all. Get together and talk to hose ordinances passers and see if we can come to some kind of understanding about bowhunting in the city limits, or they're going to make law breakers of us all. Stand up for yourself.


in indiana we have urban deer hunting zones as well as organized hunts in state properties, including state parks.


----------

